# Chocolate Malts



## lou (3/1/05)

Hi all

I love my stouts and in particular like my sheaf stout. This has got to be one of the most chocolate and coffee yummy and roasty beers i have ever had. I am wanting to put a recipie together and was wondering about the different chocolate malts ie standard chocolate and carafa etc. I have used standard chocolate and was not overly impressed. Any suggestions on what the different flavour profiles are of these malts. Will be doing an AG batch come the cooler months. Will probably use a touch of roast barley and black patent to round it out.

lou


----------



## Linz (3/1/05)

Have you tried to cultive the yeast from the bottom of the sheaf bottle???.......Look in the the stubbies(not your shorts either!!)


----------



## Jovial_Monk (3/1/05)

Amber malt will give a chocolate flavor, chocolate and darker malts give more of a coffee flavor. Use some munich, carapils and cararoma for body, smoothness and a syrupy caramel fromthe cararoma etc

Jovial Monk


----------



## mje1980 (3/1/05)

Probably a little bit off topic, but i used pale chocolate in a nut brown (ended up a porter!!), and it was roasty without sucking your mouth inside out. Probably doesnt help you though, but i am brewing an oatmeal stout on friday with carafa1, pale choc, and cara wheat as the dark malts. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jayse (3/1/05)

Hi lou,
Unlike the case ussually, i agree with the monk there, amber malt provides a great coffee, choc, biscuit like flavour and it does help if you use some cararoma aswell. by itself you don't want the amber malt shinning through to much as it may be a little one dimesional. Another fav malt of mine is black patent, although you may read in many places that black patent is best used sparingly and just for some colour because it can be a bit harsh, i don't argee with that 100% and find it does have a lovely coffee/choc flavour. I use black patent for the roasted malt in nearly all my porters and it works a treat. Just fairly recently i have started using amber and brown malt and they work a treat, but you do need to find a balance of other malts or the flavours from brown or amber malt can rule the beer.
As for your stout i pretty much do the same for mine, use a blend of roast, black and choc, iam yet to try amber malt in my stout but it is on the to do list very very soon.
Get hold of some amber malt and brew away.

Good luck and happy brewing.
Jayse


----------



## mje1980 (1/2/05)

Just tasted the "oatmeal" stout i brewed in the above post. Turned out a bit like claytons stout. Definatley has nice roasty flavours, but very subdued, and not harsh at all. In fact, i only brew stout for the old man, who likes it black and roasty like charcoal!!!, and i think i will keep some for myself, as i dont like the charcoal, roasty bite. As far as the oatmeal, i dont know what its supposed to do, as i havent noticed a silky smooth mouthfeel, however, its only been in the bottle for 12 days,so, it may take some time.


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/2/05)

Here's a recipe I put down on the weekend, I have a fair bit of amber malt looking for something to do :huh: so thought I would give it a small try in my stout.

Recipe: Andrews High Grain Stout
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dry Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.84 L
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 89.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 44.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5Grain 69.4 % 
500.00 gm Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC)Grain 6.9 % 
500.00 gm Caramalt (Joe White) (50.0 EBC) Grain 6.9 % 
500.00 gm Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 6.9 % 
400.00 gm Amber Malt (100.0 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
200.00 gm Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
100.00 gm Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 1.4 % 
60.00 gm Challenger [7.20%] (60 min) Hops 37.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.20%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [StaYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7200.00 gm
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 21.60 L of water at 73.2 C 65.6 C 60 min


----------



## MAH (2/2/05)

Hi Lou

You're not going to get a chocolate flavour from one grain, its they way you combine the grains that will give you a chocolately flavour. I agree with Jayse that you need to combine some of the dark roasted grains, like chocolate malt, with some of the toasted grains like amber, which have a softer/warmer flavour. Melanoidin malt is another good example, which I've started to include in my grain bill for Milds. But my experience suggests that you also need to add crystal malt to give a bit of sweetness and balance. Chocolate, unless something like 70% cocoa, usually has a subtle level of sweetness to balance the bitterness of the cocoa. The crytsal will do the same thing, balancing the bitterness of the darker roasted grains.

Cheers
MAH


----------

